# Gray market?



## KKH (Aug 1, 2012)

I've been looking at lenses on Amazon and finding some that say "gray market."  Seems like it should be obvious but what, exactly, does "gray market" mean?  Are they lenses made for non-US markets?  Are they in some way inferior?  Is there a downside to  buying gray market?

Here's an example - http://www.amazon.com/Canon-50mm-Standard-AutoFocus-Lens/dp/B00005K47X/ref=wl_mb_hu_m_5_dp

Thanks.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Aug 1, 2012)

Yes, they are made for non-US markets. The major down-side is that you can't get them repaired under warranty in the U.S., and maybe repaired in the U.S. at all. I suspect that they would be harder to sell used.

Hal


----------



## KKH (Aug 1, 2012)

Hal P Anderson said:


> Yes, they are made for non-US markets. The major down-side is that you can't get them repaired under warranty in the U.S., and maybe repaired in the U.S. at all. I suspect that they would be harder to sell used.
> 
> Hal



Thanks, Hal.  Now I know to avoid gray market. Do you know how to identify a gray market lens if the seller doesn't spell it out?  I guess by the model number.

Does anyone know if gray market lenses show up on eBay without being clearly identified?  I ran into that with cell phones a few years ago.  No idea if it's still a problem.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Aug 1, 2012)

By the serial number. I don't know the details, but somebody on the web must. Try Google.

I'm sure that just about everything can show up on eBay without being identified. 

Hal


----------



## MarkNicholas (Aug 2, 2012)

I think the majority of people would be more concerned at buying equipment for which the warranty only applied in the US. Surprising most people in the world do not live in the US !


----------



## Replytoken (Aug 2, 2012)

KKH said:


> Thanks, Hal. Now I know to avoid gray market. Do you know how to identify a gray market lens if the seller doesn't spell it out? I guess by the model number.
> 
> Does anyone know if gray market lenses show up on eBay without being clearly identified? I ran into that with cell phones a few years ago. No idea if it's still a problem.



Do also keep in mind that, in many cases, unless you are buying a propduct from an authorized dealer, the manufacturer may choose not to honor your warranty.  So, one more item to keep in mind while shopping.

--Ken


----------



## clee01l (Aug 2, 2012)

A warranty is like an insurance policy.  Invaluable if you need it and a waste of money if you don't.  Gray market lenses aren't any less well made.  It just means the lens did not arrive in this country through Canon's distribution channels. If the price difference was significant,  I would take the chance.  I think you are more likely to use the warranty that comes with a camera body than one that comes with the lens
As far as the price difference on this lens being significant, it is not.
http://www.amazon.com/Canon-50mm-1-...qid=1343927627&sr=1-1&keywords=Canon+50mm+1.8


----------



## Replytoken (Aug 2, 2012)

clee01l said:


> Gray market lenses aren't any less well made. It just means the lens did not arrive in this country through Canon's distribution channels. If the price difference was significant, I would take the chance. I think you are more likely to use the warranty that comes with a camera body than one that comes with the lens



I agree.  I consider gray market items, if priced right, in a class above used equipment.  Overall, it's just important to know what you are buying, and how much you are paying.  And while I agree that a body is more likely to need work than a lens, I usually like a warranty on any expensive glass that uses VR technology.

--Ken


----------

